# Springtail Charcoal



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Just picked up some charcoal, it doesn't say it has lighter fluid, in fact, it says to add it, but it did say it burns faster than "the competitor".
The brand is Kingsford, and I just want to check to make sure it is safe.
Thanks.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Don't use it, it will get soggy and turn to black muck and the springtails won't like it.
What you want is natural hardwood charcoal (looks like pieces of burnt wood) I get mine at menard's.
Charcoal isn't the only way either (by far)
Anything that is porus, will hold up to water saturation, and is pesticide free is game.
Including: LECA, coco fiber, soil, bark, treefern panels, spagnum, peat moss, plaster, the list goes on and on.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Don't use it, it will get soggy and turn to black muck and the springtails won't like it.


Actually my best culture is a half/half mix of birquettes and hard wood.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

What form is the hardwood in Josh. Sawdust or some kind of chunks?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

When I said hardwood, I meant hardwood charcoal. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*SPRINGTAILS*

MINE SEEM TO DO BEST IN SOIL OR COCO BEDDING. I HAVE TRIED OTHER MEDIA WITH LESS PRODUCTION UNDER MY CONDITIONS. HAVE NOT TRIED HARDWOOD CHARCOAL THOUGH....I WILL.

ALSO FOLDING A BROWN BAG INTO A 3X3 SQUARE AND LAYING IT ON TOP GIVES ME AN EASY WAY TO PULL THEM OUT. JUST SHAKE THEM OFF THE PAPER. I FEED THEM ON THE PAPER ALSO TO BRING THEM IN....

SHAWN


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

here is what I use:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

My springtial cultures areTHICK!!! All I use is cocofiber and cocofiber mat on top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Kleinhanz, if all you use is the coco and the mat how do you get them out to feed them?


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

take a piece of the cocofiber matt on top (which I cut in about 4 pieces) and bang it on the inside of the viv....it rains springtails!


Also, since I use coco bedding in my vivs as well (same stuff I use for springtails minus a few things) you can take a pinch or two of the substrate in your springtail colony and throw it in the viv...same stuff.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Kleinhanz is closest to what i do, just tree fern instead of cocoa mat. Give WAY more surface area.


----------

